# Looking to Buy a New Round Baler



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

What is the best value in round balers. New Holland has always been my first choice in hay equipment, but I am open to other colors. I want to do haylage as well. Prefer net wrap and Deere and New Holland both have a edge wrap. The best dealer network in my area is Deere and New Holland. I have 3 New Holland dealers within 25 miles and 2 Deere dealers within 25 miles.

Thanks in advance,








HHH


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

A Green baler always looks good behind a green tractor !!


----------



## 9520Deere (Jul 3, 2008)

I have always liked the Deere balers. I have a 566 now and it is just awesome. Would love a 568 but havnt worn the 566 out yet. I have seen the 566 with 25000+ bales on them and they still hold value. I sell all my hay. One of the selling points is its baled with a John Deere baler. For some reason the Deere balers seem to make a nicer even tight bale. My neighbour runs 3 567s and has no trouble with them at all. The Mato belt lacingis strong you will never have a splice pull out. The tool to do the factory splices is pricey but worth it. I dont run net wrap but have baled along one with it and by the time my bale had started wrapping his was dumped and he was going again.


----------



## JD6430 (Jul 17, 2008)

Our JD dealers have demo programs around here to try out various cutters and balers. So two years ago we tried the JD 582 and last year the 458. The 582 was prone to clogging in big windrows unless you went really slow, but the new 8 series advertises a "Roller Baffle on the MegaWide Plus pickup which effortlessly controls hay for smooth crop flow, even in double windrows." This feature made a huge difference... I could bale at 10mph (in the smooth areas) and not clog it with huge windrows. We liked it so much, we bought the demo unit at a nice end of season discount and their demos still qualify for the new equipment finance speacials. They are running 0% to 4.9% based on term length right now.


----------

